# You don't need to share all the information



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sometimes people really need to think about what people do/don't need to hear. One person in particular I know on this site has a fear, I won't say who or of what. I could say to them: "watch out for this". One thing people don't need to know about is the side effects of certain medications, you're best off not knowing.

So please, if you know something that will make someone only more fearful, don't share it.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

...I feel like that's really vague.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, I'll try to elaborate.

I'm on Prozac. I learned on this site that fluoride is in Prozac. I also learned on this site that Fluoride is bad for your brain. I didn't need to know that.

I could post more examples but I'd be contradicting myself.


----------

